# WHY WORRY



## Wirrallass (Apr 3, 2017)

There are only two things to worry about;
Either you are well - or you are sick.
If you are well,
Then there is nothing to worry about;
But if you are sick, there are two things
For you to worry about;
Either you get well or you die.
If you are well,
Then there is nothing to worry about;
If you die
Then there are two things to worry about;
Either you go up - or down.
If you go up,
Then there is nothing to worry about.
But if you go down
You will be so busy shaking hands
With old friends
You won't have time to worry!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 31, 2018)

Just giving this a bump .....


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 31, 2018)

Saw the heading and thought of this, one of my all time favourites


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2018)

Good


----------



## Ljc (Apr 3, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Saw the heading and thought of this, one of my all time favourites



Thank you . I’ve not heard  this before,  It’s beautiful . I love the lyrics and the music is beautiful  so relaxing.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 3, 2018)

wirralass said:


>


This brought a smile. ............  correction a big smile to my face. Thank you.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 3, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Thank you . I’ve not heard  this before,  It’s beautiful . I love the lyrics and the music is beautiful  so relaxing.


@Ljc there is an instrumental version of this track. A friend sent it to me once when I was having trouble sleeping, and I used to play it on a loop, worked a treat 
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...E28D50424D146DA6FEFAE28D50424D146DA&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 20, 2018)

Just giving this a bump!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 22, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Saw the heading and thought of this, one of my all time favourites


One of my favourites too KM thanks for posting it.

WL


----------



## Andy12345 (Oct 22, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Saw the heading and thought of this, one of my all time favourites


That hit the spot, thanks


----------



## Ljc (Oct 22, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Saw the heading and thought of this, one of my all time favourites


I’ve just bought two , one an instrumental sadly not by Mark, it’s pretty good but Marks one is ace.
The other one is sung by Nana mouskauri and it’s beautiful. 
Both are now nestling in my iPad , guess what I’ll be listening to in the wee small hours when the zed train is cancelled.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 28, 2018)

I love this version too by Dire Straits 

WL


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

There's another excellent version of this song by Art Garfunkel.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 31, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> There's another excellent version of this song by Art Garfunkel.


And here it is ......





WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 31, 2018)

Or is it this version?

WL


----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 31, 2018)

Listened to both. The version on his Simply/Best of album sounds a bit deeper than those. But still excellent all the same.


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 31, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Listened to both. The version on his Simply/Best of album sounds a bit deeper than those. But still excellent all the same.


I looked into his Simply Best of Album but I couldn't find a link for you
Ah well!!

WL


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 31, 2018)

I just thought of the 3 suns version, used on Diamond City Radio on the Fallout 4 video game:


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 31, 2018)

Vicsetter said:


> I just thought of the 3 suns version, used on Diamond City Radio on the Fallout 4 video game:


Catchy tune ~ not heard that before @Vicsetter. Thanks for sharing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 1, 2018)

For @Ljc
This is beautiful.

WL


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2018)

Less stress ?


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 17, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 17, 2018)

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 5, 2018)

Don't worry about people who don't worry about you.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 5, 2018)

WL


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2018)

wirralass said:


> One of my favourites too KM thanks for posting it.
> 
> WL


Very relaxing


----------

